# 3 more months



## dm/wolfskin (May 21, 2017)

Two in the front yard and two in the back yard and an arrow or two waiting for August to get here to put them in the cooking pot. Maybe they will fatten up some.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 21, 2017)

I'm having to chase em out my little garden now and they are being real brave. Im ready, are you?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 21, 2017)

Yep, they're real brave right now.


----------



## Clipper (May 21, 2017)

I couldn't see Mike's picture but I assume ya'll are talking about tree rats.  I just spent last week and enough money to buy a decent bow building an 8' fence to keep the deer out of my garden.


----------



## sawtooth (May 22, 2017)

I want to say something clever to Mikey, but I can't think of anything right now!


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 22, 2017)

sawtooth said:


> I want to say something clever to Mikey, but I can't think of anything right now!



He probably wouldn't understand anyway.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 22, 2017)

I'll drink to that.


----------

